
Ask HN: What do you eat for breakfast everyday? - marginalcodex
Seth Godin eats the same breakfast everyday: a frozen banana, almond milk, hemp powder, dried plumb and walnuts in a blender.<p>Based on the dynamics of breakfast, it seems like the easiest meal to fix constant a routine for everyday. Based on this, I am interested in learning about potential breakfast setups.<p>Factors to optimize for: 
- nutrition
- cost
- time to buy ingredients&#x2F;how long they last
- time to prepare breakfast&#x2F;clean it
- taste<p>Given these factors, Seth&#x27;s breakfast seems pretty ideal. Please share your typical breakfast dishes, and&#x2F;or any other thoughts you have on this subject.
======
thecupisblue
I don't. I used to eat about 900 calories worth of breakfast previously (two
bananas, about 200g of oats, milk, cottage cheese, all in a blender). Now I
just drink a coffee and stay fasted until about 1 PM which is when I have a
high-protein lunch at work with some veggies.

>Factors to optimize for: - nutrition - cost - time to buy ingredients/how
long they last - time to prepare breakfast/clean it - taste

This is easy. Buy Whey protein (chocolate, vanilla or whichever taste you
want. Around 7$ a pound is the price, can last for a really long time. Buy
instant oatmeal, around 2$ a pound is the price. Mix protein with water or
milk, add oats, enjoy a tasty breakfast with only one bowl to clean. You can
adjust nutrients as per your needs/liking. Probably the best breakfast
optimisation one can do.

Want a carb-free breakfast without much trouble? Crack a few eggs on a plate,
put them in the microwave, come back 2 mins later.

------
mswen
For many years I fixed myself a 2 egg cheese omelet, 1 strip of bacon and
black coffee. For the past 4 years I have switched to fasting about 15 to 18
hours a day. The easiest way for me implement this was to eliminate breakfast.
Once in awhile if I am missing the taste of my omelet I make it for lunch or
dinner.

------
basetensucks
I've been drinking a smoothie for breakfast the past few weeks.

\- 240g almond milk \- 40g figs \- 85g spinach/chard mix \- 3G spirulina \-
12g chia seeds \- 100g apple \- 32g peanut butter \- 38g "naked" chocolate
whey protein \- 60g frozen beets \- 70g frozen blueberries \- 4g fresh ginger
\- 2g turmeric \- 2g cinnamon

It's right around 850 calories with a good blend of carbs, protein, fat, and
dietary fiber. A good high speed blender is crucial to ensure the final
product is drinkable.

------
tedmiston
I think there's a lot of value in routinizing breakfast.

Every weekday, I drink a Soylent Nectar for breakfast. It's my 80/20 attempt
to optimize for speed and convenience at a reasonable price.

I also tried Coffiest, but I just didn't like it as much as having my Soylent
and coffee separate. I'm a bit of a coffee snob and really enjoy my tasting
notes, so I imagine there are plenty of people in the world that don't feel
this way.

On the weekend, I usually go out for a nice brunch or two.

------
cauterized
A cold boiled egg, sometimes two (I make a batch every weekend, and they keep
well for a week or so). Occasionally also Greek yogurt. Sometimes berries
(fresh or frozen, depending on availability and the weather) in the yogurt.
Minimal effort (sleep an extra 10 min, woot!), lots of protein for energy and
satiety.

------
Smaointe
Here's what I go for:

1\. Porridge with a banana and a dash of cinnamon. 2\. Whole-grain brown bread
with peanut butter or whole-grain brown bread with a poached egg. 3\. Juice
from two freshly squeezed oranges. 4\. Green tea. 5\. Greek yogurt with a nut
and seed mix. 6\. Vitamin and mineral supplement every second day.

------
Lind5
Gluten-free steel cut oats, almonds, walnuts and either blueberries or apples.
I buy a 4 pack of the Red Mill oats and slivered almonds on Amazon. Much
cheaper. Blueberries are frozen Whole Foods. For the oats, I make from scratch
(18 minutes) but you can make a batch and keeps in fridge for a few days

------
jetti
One or two mandarin oranges and possibly beef jerky if I'm still hungry. I'm
trying to lose weight so I want to eat something as filling but as low calorie
as possible.

------
tonyedgecombe
Porridge (rolled oats to you Americans), made with water and a little salt,
it's cheap and filling. Takes 7 minutes on the hob, I set a timer and leave it
while I do something else.

------
mathgeek
Whey powder with some peanut butter powder and chia seeds here. Water or milk
base, depending on my caloric goals. Quick, easy, high protein for strength
training.

------
am_i_down
Almost every day for the past several years, I have eaten whole wheat biscuit
cereal. I don't think I'll ever stop.

------
aashishkoirala
Rolled oats with blueberries, almonds, flax seeds and soymilk.

------
sparkling
Oats + plain yogurt + fresh fruit of your choice

------
tylercubell
Gas station breakfast sandwich. No ragrets.

------
looopapap
depending on what my body tells me either:

* eggs and mushrooms gently fried in butter, with cheese

* porridge with a pinch of salt

* banana & blueberries

cup of tea, news

